# Guide to solve the Tri Trick - first solution on the internet



## Koen (Oct 18, 2008)

My brother and me (Douwe&Koen Wermer) found this solution to solve the Tri Trick puzzle. We worked on it the whole evening because Jaap Scherphuis told us he was the only one who got the solution and there was no solution on the internet yet.

First the notation we use:






How to solve it:
I'm sure everyone can find out how to get the first 3 digits on the right place, but then it gets harder. Knowing the folowing algorithm will make it a lot easier: ( /-1/-1/1/-1/1/-1/2 ) ×5
This will switch 2 digits, like below:
[1][2][3]_________[1][2][3]
[4][5][6][7][8]____[4][6][5][7][8]

The only "problem" is you need this kind of situation; 5 digits on 1 line, the digits you want to switch on spot 2 and 3, and the large piece NOT on the moving spot, but on a spot you don't need for the algorithm somewhere in the line. This is not a problem anymore if you know how to use set up moves.
The algorithm won't mess up any of the other digits, so you can safely use a set up move to create the right situation for the algorithm (like 2/-4/), use the algorithm and then undo the set up move (/4/-2).

It's my first guide, so please give tips if something is not clear.

Edit:
Another algorithm, to solve it faster in some situations (5-cycle):
[1][2][3]_________[1][2][3]
[4][5][6][7][8]____[5][6][7][8][4]

(/-1/-1/1/-1/2) ×4
/-1/-1/1/-1
(/1/1/-1/1/-2) ×4
/1/1/-1/1


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

I was going to buy one from Jaap, but I simply forgot. It looks like a simple, but interesting puzzle. And your solution looks the same: simple, but interesting


----------



## riffz (Dec 24, 2008)

I've never seen this puzzle before in my life...


----------

